

Microsoft To Counter Open Source With 'Basic' Software Line  - adamdoupe
http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/enterpriseapps/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=209903394&subSection=News

======
pavelludiq
So now instead of making bad products by mistake and incompetence, they make
them by intention, and sell them cheaply hoping that people will spend money
on a bad basic product, instead on a free feature rich product. Its like these
people are making cars and selling them at high prices, and these other people
are giving cars for free, and now Microsoft sells cheap cars without seats and
hoping that people will drive cheap cars with out seats, instead of normal
cars with seats for free. Am i wrong?

------
Paperflyer
Seriously, I think this is a bright idea: After all, I could use a less
daunting word processor than MS Word that is still fully *.doc-compatible.

The problem is rather: If they sell it at a 30$-price point, how are they
going to compete against the shareware crowd?

------
cypress-hill
stupid...they are basically admitting they cannot control their feature bloat
and ui's.

